# VDC off, ABS, SLIP, 4WD light issue



## jspitz (Feb 28, 2006)

Greetings.

I just picked up my 2006 PF LE 4x4 on Tuesday. On Wednesday and again Thursday evening after being parked outdoors at ~30 degrees F for ~9 hours, the car started and the VDC off, ABS, SLIP, and 4WD lights stay lit after 2 seconds. Additionally, the 4WD shift indicator does not show up at all. The PF was in 2WD mode (it's still cold, but dry here!) - switching to AUTO or 4WD has no effect, driving about 1/2 mile does not clear the condition. Shutting the ignition off, and restarting at a convenient light resets the car to normal.

I called my dealer last night and they suggest watching the car over the weekend, and bringing it in Monday if problems persist.

The next time this happens, I plan to use the VDC "reset" procedure outlined in the manual (10 miles, 10+mph).

I found this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86223 and other similar complaints online which point to a faulty ABS controller, although I have no speedo or odo issues.

It also seems that it might be temperature related - it has not happened on a warm start, or even after sitting overnight in my 45 degree garage - only after 9 hours in a parking lot at work.

Any thoughts?
How common is this? I found nothing related on nissanhelp.com or nhtsa.gov.

Needless to say, I'm a little disappointed seeing this on a 100 mile car. I'm hoping the problem is rare, and can be fixed - hopefully just once! Otherwise, the car is awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## jspitz (Feb 28, 2006)

Minor update (and by the way, the date on my original post is waaaaay off - I posted it on Thursday, March 16th and it was buried as a March 1 post).

Anyway,

The car was picked up (new) on Tuesday, and the same thing (VDC off, ABS, 4WD, SLIP lights) has now happened 7 times - every single time it was started after sitting for 2 hours or more where ambient air temperature was about 35F or lower. Every warm start, or cold start in my garage has been fine.

The VDC reset procedure has been tried several times and does not work.

I am hoping the dealer can look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Frenchy (May 15, 2006)

we're having a problem close enough to yours on a 06 Nismo Frontier.
VDC Off, ABS, 4WD, SLIP lights came on, and the speedometer shut down.
In my situation, the ambient air temperature was in the 60's though...


----------



## jspitz (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmmm - my speedo never died, so I have no idea if our issues could be related or not. The dealer ended up keeping my car for about 5 days and working through the issue with Nissan's tech line. In the end, replacing the ABS actuator solved the problem, or at least I hope it did. We didn't get too many cold days since we got the car back. Next winter should be the real test!


----------



## Frenchy (May 15, 2006)

I hope everything goes well for you...
That's what my online researches came up with...a faulty ABS controller; I'll give my dealer a call today, and see if it has happened before on one of the cars they sold.


----------



## PATHY1974 (Apr 29, 2006)

NO PROBLEM FOR ME SINCE DAY ONE.... 

AND I WORKED AT A DEALER...


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

I just came across the same issue. About a week ago while I was driving home, the Service Engine Soon light came on, and I drove about another 2 miles to get home. Haven't touched the car since last week, and when I went to check up on it today my VDC, Slip, and 4WD indicator were all out of wack with my Service Engine light still lit. It seems to have thrown my VIPER alarm/remote start off too. Car seems to be driving ok, but these lights worry me. 

Do you guys think its fine for me to drive 15 miles to the dealership to get all this taken care of? I have an appointment in 2 days. How long does it take them to fix an ABS controller? And would my VIPER void my warentee coverage?


----------



## asmrekar (Nov 26, 2014)

*ABS,VDC, slip and AWD lights on the dashboard*

We just had inner tie rod ends & bearings/seal replaced on our 2010 nissan rogue. After getting it back from the shop, we now get ABS,VDC, slip and AWD lights on the dashboard. The diagnostic codes we get are: P0720, P0745, P1574, P1715. Is this just a sensor and is it caused from the work we just had done. Thank you~


----------



## Atomicsloth44 (Nov 12, 2016)

I had this issue on my 2007 Frontier, I had just replaced both front hubs... Although torqued to spec. One unit slipped loose by a quarter turn. 
After re-torquing the hub retention nut.... (the sensor was misaligned due to this.)

Problem resolved.... Just torque the hub retention nut. Hope this helps.


----------



## 24sevnlibrarian (Apr 23, 2015)

I feel stupid asking this, but what parts actually need fixing when you say you replaced the front hubs?


----------

